# A few questions for a 10 acre lot.



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's the deal, I was asked to bid a rather large property (for us) and I am not sure the best way to do it or how long it will take, for that matter.

The main lot is 1200' long by 300' wide. There is another 2 acres broken up around the property that can be pushed to the outsides without a problem. The problem is that there are stores on 3 sides of the lot and a road on the 4th. 

I am really limited on where I can put the snow, but there is one large space about 900' down the lot on one side. The lot is wide open except for a hand full of light poles. I could stack snow at another location (in the middle of the lot) if we had too, but would rather not.

Also I am torn on what to charge for this type of lot. Given the layout of this property there aren't many contractors around here who can handle it. 

I know alot of you guys on here do these types of lots all day long, so I was hoping for a little insight on weither we could handle this with a couple trucks and a skid or not.

Thanks, Bossman


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Boss,

at a min I would get one loader in there with a 14-16 pusher.... what are their specs? zero tolerance? how often do they want it plowed? Is it a 24 hour operation? more details please............


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I agree with Mick, gotta have a loader for pushes like that. Not alot of trucks out there could push that far without getting sideways or bogged. Have the truck(s) windrow snow in sections for the loader to carry away. Good questions too, hours and expectations are huge considerations. Will you be salting? Up to you or on call? Good drainage of the lot? Traffic? What kind of snow do you ussually see there?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I read over it twice and still left things out :laughing:

Has to be done by 630 am and last place closes at 9pm. 

Lot has a ton of traffic.

Not zero tolorance, but we plow at 1.5" and salt as we feel needed.

The lot drains fine, 

The last guys used trucks and piled it everywhere.

Our snows vary from wet slop to semi dry power later in the season. Our average snow is only a few inches, but last year we had several monster storms.

What does somthing like this price for a year? I don't own a loader, but could lease one if the money was right.

Thanks Bossman


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

pm sent........


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Mick, I'll check it right now.

Bossman


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Isn't it nerve racking bidding those first few "big" accounts! I'm going through it now and it is TOUGH.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Tell me about it! I have several 3-5 acre accounts now, but when you jump to 8+ acres, it's a different ball game.

Good luck Bossman


----------



## tman3007 (Jul 15, 2007)

Sounds like Mick and Forestfireguy have got you going in the right direction with the right questions. Best of luck to ya, sounds like a great account.

Just my .02 cents...we had a very large 24 hour account where the "entire" lot had drainage to the center of the lot. We were fortunate to be able to handle the account on most storms very easily with 2 diesel trucks and a skid. We stacked a decent amount of the snow right near the two large drains in the center of the lot. It always looked tight and neat. We would schedule a dump truck to meet us on site within 24 hours to help haul away the snow and be ready for the next event.

Never had a big loader on the site...would've been nice at times for sure but it can be done. There were plenty of landscape islands around the lot also that we designated for smaller stacking areas if needed which helped our cause on bigger events. Plus they were towards the back areas of the lot and designated more for employee parking. 

Anyways, best of luck.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I would be willing to give you my take if you want to pm me an address. I currently have several properties of that size on my desk for bidding.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

PM sent! 

Thanks, Longae29

Bossman


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

how big are you right now? you start to jump to lot sizes like that and you need to have quality, dependable people working for you that you can count on, night and night out.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Redman6565...

Right now it's myself, my dad (very dependable and has plowed for me the last 3 years without a problem) a good buddy of mine (dependable, he owns a fishing camp in CA during the summer and just hunts during the winter, plowed for me the last 2 years) Another buddy of mine (dependable, loves the job, works a very flexable job, and has plowed for me for the last 4 years). I have a buddy (ownes a sandblasting shop) who is wanting to plow this winter. He has 3 trucks and already agreed to put plows on as many trucks as we need this winter.

I have a good relationship with our local rental company, and I get top priority when renting machines during the winter months. I have a great bank I deal with that already knows we may be adding more equipment this fall and has already pre approved me. 

I am going to be looking for another driver (a must) for this winter, and I am trying to set up a sidewalk crew for this winter. The sidewalk guy as of now only has about 4 hours of work per storm, but his help will be a must.

I'll have no problem hireing more guys for work, there just has to ba a need.

What do you think? Bossman


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

How much other work do you have? I try and schedule my trucks around 6 hours of plowing for a smaller storm. That way, if something breaks, we aren't way behind. Sounds like you have a pretty good crew though... I know I couldn't handle something that big this winter.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bossman 92;1060501 said:


> Redman6565...
> 
> Right now it's myself, my dad (very dependable and has plowed for me the last 3 years without a problem) a good buddy of mine (dependable, he owns a fishing camp in CA during the summer and just hunts during the winter, plowed for me the last 2 years) Another buddy of mine (dependable, loves the job, works a very flexable job, and has plowed for me for the last 4 years). I have a buddy (ownes a sandblasting shop) who is wanting to plow this winter. He has 3 trucks and already agreed to put plows on as many trucks as we need this winter.
> 
> ...


that's good. you have a solid backbone. i just forewarn guys that jump to bigger lots that you need to have quality guys to lean on to handle lots like that or else you'll go nuts by mid-december.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Sounds like you have it all figured out. Good luck.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Leasing a loader is a big nut for a season if this isn't a seasonal account with gauranteed revenue, for big sites like this that we get, if all of our equipment is otherwise commited we always find a sub to pay hourly. This way if you have a light winter you're not out 10-12K for a loader rental. Just a thought!


----------

